# Value Charts and Price Action Profile



## kiers (18 February 2008)

Gents,

I am new to this forum and website. I am from Amsterdam, The Netherlands and ran into this website which looks professional. Or maybe it is the Aussie attitude that attracts too.

Here is my question: who is willing to share ideas and/or build a system around the idea written down in the book 'Dynamic Trading Indicators: Winning with Value Charts and Price Action Profile' by Mark Helweg (Author), David Stendahl (co-founder of RINA Systems, Inc) http://www.amazon.com/Dynamic-Trading-Indicators-Winning-Profile/dp/0471215570

I have a downloaded .pdf version of the book at home which I can send you if interested in working together on a system or at least sharing ideas how to make this mean reversion indicator into a system.

I also have an Easy Language TS8 code for this idea as a starter. Who is willing to share and add to this basic code and create a system around it?

Please contact me at edkiers2002@hotmail.com 

Kind regards,

Ed


----------



## julius (20 February 2008)

Ed, please post more details about the system...nothing complex just the basics.


----------



## kiers (22 February 2008)

Here you see a Value Chart, so if this is the basic thing then what do we build around it? When to accept longs in oversold en shorts in overbought for example?


----------

